# Uae driving school advice needed



## HelenMarieLawrence1981 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am currently in the process of moving to Dubai to be with my partner and start a new job. Part of my job is that I need to be able to drive. It is proving a nightmare to get this sorted quickly here in the UK. I have been on websites that offer a one week pass intensive driving course but when I contact them they are then telling me there is like a 3 week plus wait to get booked on.....not what i need as I need to be driving ASAP.

I am thinking of just coming over to Dubai and doing my driving there as it seems a better option. If anyone could give me advice on the following that would be super:

A What are the driving schools/instructors like in Dubai and are they good for expats i.e clear to understand language wise?

B Is there still likely to be a waiting list for me to book on to an intensive course?



C Do intensive courses even exist in Dubai?

Many thanks

Helen


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Better to get it sorted in the UK.

Here, even the "intensive" courses take a month or two.

-md000/Mike




HelenMarieLawrence1981 said:


> I am currently in the process of moving to Dubai to be with my partner and start a new job. Part of my job is that I need to be able to drive. It is proving a nightmare to get this sorted quickly here in the UK. I have been on websites that offer a one week pass intensive driving course but when I contact them they are then telling me there is like a 3 week plus wait to get booked on.....not what i need as I need to be driving ASAP.
> 
> I am thinking of just coming over to Dubai and doing my driving there as it seems a better option. If anyone could give me advice on the following that would be super:
> 
> ...


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

Agree with md000

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

As said above. Also, the list of reasons for failing here can be slightly...er...interesting. I've heard of people failing for not changing gear properly............................................in an automatic!

The other thing is that you wont be able to convert a license gained here back in the UK. You'd have to go through the whole pass your test thing in the UK when you return. Given the driving 'style' here, I would think it could be more difficult to pass after driving here for a while. Bad habits and all that.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

m1key said:


> Given the driving 'style' here, I would think it could be more difficult to pass after driving here for a while. Bad habits and all that.


Hello Helen,

I totally agree with m1key, pass your test in the UK first.

Good luck!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you can't get your test done in the UK, then you'll have to do it here. My 18 year old daughter has gone through the same process.

There are no "intensive" courses. if you don't have a licence from another country, then it is 40 lessons that have to be done.

There is the option to do 4 lessons a day, 3 days a week (6 hours of driving).

This is what we had to do with my daughter.

1. Eye test. Available at most opticians. Just make sure they have the RTA form. Take passport photos with you, and also your emirates ID (if you have it, or your passport). You will a residence visa to apply for your licence.

2. Go to one of the driving schools. I think it was 4 passport photos you need for there. You will need a passport copy, visa copy, a copy of your sponsor's passport and visa, an NOC to allow you to drive and a NOC stating that you are ok with a male instructor.

3. They open your traffic file

4. Approx 1 week later, you get your learner permit. Collect that from the driving school along with the manual etc.

5. There are a number of lectures that have to be attended. My daughter did hers in one day in Qusais. There is also the theory test to do.

6. Start the lessons.

7. After around 25-30 lessons you have an assessment test by a different instructor from the driving school. He will decide whether or not by the end of your scheduled lessons you will be ready for the final road test. If yes, you then book your road test. if no, more lessons are booked.

8. Complete the required number of lessons

9. Take the road test (typically, 3 of you in the car, each driving about 10 mins)

10. If you pass, then book your highway lesson and test. if you fail, more lessons, another assessment and then rebook the test.

11. Pass the highway lessons and test (about 2 hours of driving) and apply for your licence the same day.


The costs for all these bits (as far as I can remember), so very approximate but not too far off the mark

Eye test - 120dhs
Traffic File - 850dhs
Lectures and theory test - included with traffic file fee
Lessons - 40 lessons on the shift pattern (3 x 2 hour per week) 2800dhs
Assessment test - 120dhs
Road test-200dhs
Highway lesson and test - 300dhs
Licence fee -200dhs


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Ogri750 said:


> The costs for all these bits (as far as I can remember), so very approximate but not too far off the mark.


And how long did it take?


----------



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

HelenMarieLawrence1981 said:


> I am currently in the process of moving to Dubai to be with my partner and start a new job. Part of my job is that I need to be able to drive. It is proving a nightmare to get this sorted quickly here in the UK. I have been on websites that offer a one week pass intensive driving course but when I contact them they are then telling me there is like a 3 week plus wait to get booked on.....not what i need as I need to be driving ASAP.
> 
> I am thinking of just coming over to Dubai and doing my driving there as it seems a better option. If anyone could give me advice on the following that would be super:
> 
> ...




Hi Helen, I've been living here since I was a kid, minus a couple of years. I did my driving lessons in the UK, but almost all of my friends learned to drive here. My brother also did an intense course in driving in the UK and I think he had finished his lessons and passed within a month.

I would honestly take every chance you can to take lessons and acquire your license in the UK. It might take a longer period of time to start your lessons, etc. But they will teach you all that you need to know properly, and will actually test you to make sure you know it. According to each of my friends that took their lessons here in Dubai, a lot of the time they struggled to understand what was being told to them because of accents, etc... And the teachers themselves sometimes seem to expect a lot from you without having taught it to you yet. i.e. or things that might be illegal, but unpunished here, like under-taking.

In the test here (and I have heard this from almost every person I've spoken to about this over the years), you will be one of 3 or 4 students in the car, along with a police man. You will have between 5-20mins to be tested, and may not even get your turn, depending on how lazy the policeman is feeling on the day... Furthermore, many have claimed to do everything right on their tests but they still fail, and the reasons for it written on the report usually state that you didn't do something that you really did - They want your money, and will milk you for it until they're satisfied, and only then will they pass you.

Also, I think Dubai's driving standards are appalling although gradually and slowly improving over each decade or so. Learning to drive here would be a lot more stressful for almost every reason than learning in the UK.


You know where I stand! haha  I hope I've helped!

Tom.


----------



## tomdrumzz69 (Nov 10, 2012)

I might also add that having got my licence in the UK, I simply had to pay 120dirhams (about £25) at the RTA, have a picture taken, and then collected my UAE license 10mins later. Simple as.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

While on topic of driving schools and advice, can someone explain me the last of the "driving tips" given on Dubai Driving Center's webpage? Which lane, right one or the wrong one?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Ogri 750 is spot on. Just keep in mind that there are 4 or 5 accredited driving schools, and their per fee per lesson may vary. There is also a "VIP option" which is more expensive but supposed to be quicker. Also add 800 Dhs or so every time you fail a test (cost of 6 or 8 lessons + test fees).
2. Tomdrumz is also spot on about how the lessons and tests are conducted. The process is not designed to be stressful or bad if executed properly. But the execution of the process is not proper at all. Yes you will find a happy story of people having no trouble and passing their first test and actually learning how to drive, but for every such positive experience there are 10 negative experiences


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Byja said:


> While on topic of driving schools and advice, can someone explain me the last of the "driving tips" given on Dubai Driving Center's webpage? Which lane, right one or the wrong one?


Haha. They probably copy pasted from an English driving manual forgetting that we drive on the right side of the road.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Byja said:


> And how long did it take?


Took her about 4 weeks


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Haha. They probably copy pasted from an English driving manual forgetting that we drive on the right side of the road.


Yeah, my thought exactly. Ok, one less driving school to consider...


----------



## engrfeez (Sep 19, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> The costs for all these bits (as far as I can remember), so very approximate but not too far off the mark
> 
> Eye test - 120dhs
> Traffic File - 850dhs
> ...


Where school of this? Mine to share? I ask Emirates Driving School.. total cost about 4k++ including for 20 lessons only.


----------

